# Usb Bluetooth Adapter For Epson Picturemate 500



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I recently made an impulse purchase on ebay of an Epson PictureMate 500. Very limited in what it can do - 6"x4" photographs - but reasonably good at what it does.

It can print from memory cards or direct from camera with a bluetooth adapter, Epson part no. C12C82433.

Anybody got one gathering dust In the attic?

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Still looking. Can you help ?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not entirely sure but think that you may have the wrong part no. Should it be C12C8243*8*3?

I'd suspect that this was not a particularly popular option given that to print direct to the printer via bluetooth you'd have to be pretty much in the same room as the printer. The printer would most likely also be in the same room as the computer to which it was connected which may have compatible bluetooth connectivity already built-in. So there's possibly not a huge amount of benefit buying a proprietary bluetooth adaptor for the printer when it would be almost as simple to plug the capture device in via cable or connect it to the adjacent computer, conduct a bit of photoshopping (or whatever) and then print via the computer.

Or I could have missed the point entirely, but good luck with your search


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, the part number should be C12C824383 OR C12C824142 - the last three digits identifying the region the adapter was intended for. It seems that the adapters were not popular (cost an arm and a leg). I've only seen one offered on ebay and that was ridiculous money!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Some U.S. camera stores seem to sell this item for $40(ish).

Later,
William


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Does it have to be that adapter or have you tried one of those cheap bluetooth adapters off e.bay?


----------

